# Benelli shotgun



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I am thinking I'm wanting a Benelli shotgun. Dang, there are too many models to choose from. 
What is the difference in the Nova and Super Nova?
Anyone have a suggestion on which model(s) to look at?

I rarely use a shotgun, a bit of skeet, crow shooting, and some bird hunting. :2guns:
I'm looking to buy my "last" shotgun. Mostly I've been hunting with a well worn Ithica 37.
Sea-r-cy


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Let me know if you want to sell that Ithaca


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If this is your last shotgun break down and get a semi auto you will not regret it. The Nova's are nice but a semi is so much nicer to have. Super Black Eagle, Super Black Eagle II, Cordova, etc you can't go wrong with any if them.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Remington 1187, can't go wrong, semi auto in 12ga.


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

If your gonna get a pump gun just get an 870. I had a Nova and hated it, it felt ok in the store but I never liked the way it shot, had a couple of jams, it just never felt right. Get a Remington 870, great gun lots of options and never any issue with function


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

Benelli Super Black Eagle 2 last shotgun i will ever buy it will outperform me forever !!!!! get the best that way you are never dissapointed


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll second either the 870 or 1187 or even the Mossberg 835

Any will last you a lifetime even if you use it hard.

I don't like the Nova's. never had a function problem and mine shot well. I just didn't like the way it handled or felt when shooting it.

Benelli autos are very good shotguns but in my opinion way over priced for what they are.

You'd never believe the number of rounds the wife and I put through a couple of 1100s shooting competitive skeet and sporting clays before we bought over and unders. Many 10s of thousands of rounds and I changed maybe half a dozen o-rings in them over a 30yr period. They still have the original extractors and firing pins in them.

There's been little "real world" improvement in pumps or semi auto shot guns in 40yrs or more.

Remington did take a step backward in the quality dept with the 870 express shotgun... the wing master was a much better product from a quality of construction standpoint.

PS: that ithica is one of the best pump guns ever made. I'd have it refinished and keep it.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I have an M2 and will never part with it. Gun runs wet, dry, muddy, icy; whatever you throw at it.


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Rem 870*

In my opinion the Rem 870 is the best. I wouldnt trade mine for any other shotgun out there.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Its all opinion like who makes the best bow! I have a Benelli M2, a Nova Tactical, 870 Wingmaster, 500A and a Stephens mod 67. I have owned Browning's, 1100's, Winchester's, even a Street Sweeper in the past....Each is/was the best for the purpose that I desiginated it for!


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

archer-1 said:


> Its all opinion like who makes the best bow! I have a Benelli M2, a Nova Tactical, 870 Wingmaster, 500A and a Stephens mod 67. I have owned Browning's, 1100's, Winchester's, even a Street Sweeper in the past....Each is/was the best for the purpose that I desiginated it for!


Absolutely!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

tell you what, if you buy a super black eagle 2, i'll trade you an 1187, an 870, and an 1148 for it. haha. i like my remingtons a lot. especially for the price and for how much use they get. but they ain't a SBE2 by no means. just my $.02.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

AUtiger01 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I have an M2 and will never part with it. Gun runs wet, dry, muddy, icy; whatever you throw at it.


+1
Buy a Benelli M2 with Comfortech stock...you will never take your 1100, 870, A5, or whatever out in the field again....it's just that good. 

Go with the Benelli Super Black Eagle if you need the extra firepower of the 3.5" magnum load, but in reality, you will never be undergunned with a 3" magnum in the M2.


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

If I were choosing between the Nova and the Super Nova I would go with the Super Nova.I've had both and the SN is just a slicker gun.Also, it shoots 3.5" shells in case you are ever inclined to use them.With that being said,if it were to be my last shotgun,I would not hesitate to get an SBE, or the slickest of them all, the Super Vinci.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Benelli's Make absolutely great Semi-autos. I have a SBE2 and love it as well as anyone else that has the gun but as far as Pumps go I would shy away from Benellis The Super Nova that I have shot I thought was heavy and alot bulkier than other Pump Guns. I am sure that it is a quality gun, and will stand behind mine forever. But if i were to buy a pump I would go a different route.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

See I think Benelli makes a great pump, the Nova and Super Nova will be there along with the very best to the end and you are capable to fire 3 1/2 with them all. They hold up and last, may be a bit heavier but they are made to perform and last!


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

My choice is the Franchi 912 Variomax, same gun as the SBE for half the price. When Benelli bought out Franchi they dropped production of the 912 in favor of the SBE.But there are a lot of good choices out there. Good luck.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

no body like's the Browning BPS....or the Gold Hunter semi??....the only thing I don't care for the Browning pump is it ejects out of the bottom of the gun...maybe just because I am not use to it....that is my turkey gun....so I only shoot it once and I am done


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, if I could shoot one like this, I'd buy the most expensive one they have. 



 
Amazing! :thumbsup: Sea-r-cy


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ya, but that's TOM KNAPP, this guy's off the chart,incredible, saw him in person about 8 years ago and didn't believe what I was seeing.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

2 Words... GAS OPERATION! I will take gas over recoil all day long. Recoil kicks more, has higher fail to cycle ratio, and did I mention it kicks more. 



ironman172 said:


> no body like's the Browning BPS....or the Gold Hunter semi??....the only thing I don't care for the Browning pump is it ejects out of the bottom of the gun...maybe just because I am not use to it....that is my turkey gun....so I only shoot it once and I am done


I have have a Gold 3.5. Love it. It has never failed! The new Maxus and Winchester SX3 are awesome too. I will say a SBE does throw up good but I've watched to many jam and fail to eject. Go out west on a good pheasant hunt and see which guns jam and which ones don't. Especially a hunt where its 20degrees and 2+ foot of snow on the ground. 

For the money your talking about, a nova, stoeger350, or 870 are all good choices. For some reason I have always had good luck with patterning the 870's. Not sure if its the barrel contour or what but they always seem to pattern better than the mossbergs and nova. The good thing about the 870's is there are tons of aftermarket and old parts available if you ever need or want to change..


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I use the Tom Knapp fiber opitic sights, they are great! I want to go on one of his Venzuela dove hunts where he makes you a better shooter, guess I will have to do a clinic in the states some time, can't afford the alternative. I am betting he could do that with any gun he picked up.


----------

